# cat back exhaust



## 08MaxCash (Oct 22, 2008)

i want 2 get a new exhaust system for my 08 max. i dont kno which to go wit thou stillen, greddy, nismo??? any suggestions


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd say go with Nismo cause it's made for the Maxima and if the dealership installs it, it's warrantied!


----------



## 08MaxCash (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks metro. do u think it will sound as good as greddy thou?


----------



## Cattman (Jun 22, 2004)

If you want the best-made, best-performing and best-sounding catback for the Maxima (remember, if the mufflers have single tips, they're for the Altima), check out the Cattman catback. 



















Most 04-08 Maxima catbacks are improperly designed, with a 2.5" tube down the middle that splits to two 2.5" tubes to the mufflers. This is contrary to the basic rules of exhaust design - if one tube splits into two, the two tubes need to be a smaller diameter than the one tube or else there's a sudden drop in exhaust velocity, turbulance, and loss of performance.

The Cattman design uses a 2.5" tube down the middle and splits to two 2" tubes, and we get better performance (and sound) as a result. 

Brian C Catts
Cattman Performance


----------



## 08MaxCash (Oct 22, 2008)

yea i planned on getting the cattman around christmas i asked around on the maxima.org forum nd def want 2 get the cattman, nd keep the quad exhaust nd i also heard amazing thingz about ur work soo gunna pick it up.
oo nd do you have a y-pipe for the 08 max??


----------

